# 28/10/12 Sydney - Not another Jewfish Report



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nothing like the report heading "23kg Jewfish" to inspire you to pull the beanie out of the drawer and charge the head torch. Last night with a gambler's optimism I ignored the recent reports of donuts, LA, LA, LA, LA and set off with SBD to work on our moon tans.
By twilight we had 12 yakkas in the tank and set off for the moorings. We worked over some likely sounder targets and my yakka wasn't happy about it. Something grabbed him and then he stopped complaining. He came up only half a yakka, Tailor perhaps.
We started drifting through the mooring lanes and as the water became shallower the livie rod loaded up. The fish was putting up some strong runs first up that had me cranking up the drag on 30lb. I was excited, my first yak jewie, I didn't want to blow it so I took it easy. SBD called out "Good fish?" I thought so but it was coming in easier now. I could see the fish coming up but it wasn't bronze or silver it was sort of drab and patterned and had a big head like a banjo shark. BUGGER, definitely NOT another jewfish report but then my brain rearranged the image. It wasn't a shark at all it was a great big bloody flathead! I brought it along-side and tried to lip grip it and it took off again just as strong. The second time I gripped it and slid it on board.








Not a jewie but easily the biggest flattie I've ever caught. After a few photos and a refreshing pull through water she swam off to do what big flathead do. ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You should have sprayed it silver and painted the inside of the mouth yellow. Red eyes you can do on the computer.
Nice fish Gary. Right in the zone of "should or shouldn't I keep it"


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome bycatch dude!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Big flattie Gary.

So where's Dave's catch?  You guys are game going at night. I would, but they lock the gates in 'the home' at 6 pm. ;-)

trev


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice fish Gary, well done for sending her back.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Big flattie Gary.
> 
> So where's Dave's
> 
> trev


Dave supplied the burley, caught all of the yakkas, and brought the lemon cream tarts Trev.
After all that giving catching a fish is just a bonus for Dave.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Gary, that's an awesome flatty!!


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice fish. I've noticed you have updated your signature though!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Have to clear up a few points of order here -
They were pineapple tarts
It was 78 cm, not 73, & very fat
Gary caught my fish

It was at spot X obviously


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Too nice! Great fish. Who needs jewie's?


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Beast.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Silent beast, I think that second pic should be in a comp somewhere.

Gary, that's a stonker!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool. That last pic really shows size. It could take off your hand!


----------

